# Apple's Safari browser....on Windows



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, you read that right. Supposed to be FAST.

http://www.apple.com/safari/


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

safari is fast but like firefox it doent always display certain websites like it is supposed to. Unfortunately some web developers haven't figured out that Internet Explorer isnt the only browser out there and they develop strictly for that. Many secure websites liek banks do this. Unfortunately its not firefox or opera or safaris fault its the web developers who dont go by the standards.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Well they DO that because IE is used in Over 90% of the PCs SO YOU cater to the majority, not the minority~! I have IE now for over 10 years and I will Never Switch to any other~! The ONLY way I would ever switch is IF and that is a small if, if I get a Mac for my next PC then I may just use Windows, while even on a Mac. Now that they have switched from using Motorola Chips and now is using Intel ones~!~


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Yes, we know why they do that. Doesn't mean it's good. Why wouldn't you switch? Just because it's 'the majority'?


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

Actually they dont do it because IE is the majority they do it because the web site builders dont know how to code properly.
If the web site makers would build to WC3 Specs all of the browsers would work properly and they would all show the site the same way.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I can't get firefox 2.0 to run right on my macbook. It just constantly crashes. I tried Safari and Camino but they have no google notebook support. next is Opera i guess. Funny thing IE crashes all the time on my thinkpad but Firefox works well. Go figure.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Well they DO that because IE is used in Over 90% of the PCs SO YOU cater to the majority, not the minority~! I have IE now for over 10 years and I will Never Switch to any other~! The ONLY way I would ever switch is IF and that is a small if, if I get a Mac for my next PC then I may just use Windows, while even on a Mac. Now that they have switched from using Motorola Chips and now is using Intel ones~!~


You've been brainwashed by Microsoft. :help:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Just downloaded Safari...SPEEDY FAST. Anyway to get Roboforum tollbar to work in it?
Can't wait for the stable release.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

14yearpcmaker said:


> You've been brainwashed by Microsoft. :help:


 Nothing wrong with that at all. When you are the biggest and the best. You stay with a winner no matter what.
Just like Norton I will stay with that company also. In fact I am so Microsoft I think that the Government had no Business going after them, non what so ever! :flame:


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't look for MS being the biggest and the best much longer. Lots of new "windows like" open source os coming out. i.e. react os...prices of MACS are coming down, and I for one will be switching to mac, when this one goes south. ALOT of buisnesses, here in Seattle have already made the switch to MAC. 
Norton....is bad on alot of its products, but I don't have a problem with norton ghost and sys wrks. Unless I'm low on memory...it frezes the system


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Like I said I may also go with a Mac, As for 5 years I used and learned on a Mac, the last one at work ( Now this was 15 years ago ). I was on was a Power PC Mac, which could read and use IMB formatted floppies.
 In fact the Data base we were using was called Double Helix, which I was even starting to program myself, making new lists and such up. So in a very very very small way I was a beginning programmer.
I like that as you just dragged icons in blank fields, and even did some of that in Apples and Macs, using Microsoft Works as a data base, and could also do some programming with that data base also.
I did all the factory orders, inventory control etc.~!
And what was really neat I started at that company and I was there during the Switch over from index cards for inventory to putting it in the data base. I sat right along side of the computer programmer making suggestions and such as to what and how we needed things in the computer.
And after a time I was able to do a little programming myself in that data base~!
So I have a very soft spot in my heat for Apples/Macs~!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

One of the things that Apple definitely did right was allow Windows XP (and Vista) to run on the Intel Macs. Since they've done that, sales have gone through the roof, although they're finding that once they buy the Mac and use OS X, they tend to forget about Windows.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Well, I wanted to try it, but I've got 10% downloaded, and 7 hours 10 minutes to go to finish.

I give up.

I HATE dialup. :Bawling:

EDITED: Nevermind. I had clicked the default d/l link, which has quicktime bundled with it. I went back and picked the unbundled link. It's less than 8mb so I should manage to get that one.


----------



## pixelphotograph (Apr 8, 2007)

norton is hardly the best
it may be the biggest along with mcaffe but i would never reccomend either for security or ease of use.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

pixelphotograph said:


> norton is hardly the best
> it may be the biggest along with mcaffe but i would never reccomend either for security or ease of use.


 Methinks you answered the wrong topic.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Actually, 14 did mention it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Kung said:


> Actually, 14 did mention it.


 Guess I should read more carefully! :viking:


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got it installed, and if I can figure out how to make it work with my accelerator, I'll try it out.

Without the accelerator, it's as slow as molasses in winter.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> Well they DO that because IE is used in Over 90% of the PCs


Actually around 75% at present, according to my website's stats. It's been slowly but steadily losing market share for years, mostly to Firefox. As I type this, Safari is at 3.8%, somewhat higher than Mac users are showing up (2.6%), so I guess some are using Safari on Windows.



> SO YOU cater to the majority, not the minority~!


That's OK if your website is a hobby, but a poor choice for a commercial site. Why would you want to limit potential customers' access to your website, even if it's only a few percent of them, when it translates directly to a few percent decrease in your income? Unfortunately, most web designers get paid the same even if they overlook something like that, so we'll always have the occasional poorly designed site that misbehaves with some browsers.

That said, it's been a long time since I've run into a site that doesn't work right with Firefox. When it happens, it's a good idea to use "Report Broken Website" on the Help menu.

-Dan


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

What he said. It's undeniable that Firefox is gaining; and what BWM7 says is absolutely right. If it gets more revenue for someone, it's worth looking into.


----------

